# Beesource Convention



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

When an where, i'll be there  .


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

A listener but I'm all for it!!!


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

I'm in.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Save me a chair.


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

I'll bring the camera....


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

>We wasted so much time getting aquainted!

Yes! We could get right down to disagreeing!

I'm in, at least conceptually. Logistically I might or might not be able to make it.


----------



## Janice Lane (Feb 5, 2006)

If the site needs more donations...a convention would be a good way to raise money as well.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

I would be very interested too.... depends of course on when and where.

If it's during the winter months, the Florida Keys would be nice.







.... just kidding.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Hehe.....how about State College? I'll bring the mead


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Joel,

I think some idea of having a regional bash set up at several sites would be feasible and may be helpful for some with travel and expense concerns. If you had something like five sites, (eastern, southern, mid-west, west coast, etc.) all coordinated for the same day, same time, and coordinated together by individuals representing the five sites, that could be neat to do. A "beesource across america day", or "Beepaloosa".

Traveling to new york is one thing, traveling to Oregon is another.

This has been talked about before, but it quickly fades. If something like this is to be successsful, something practical, something feasible, and something beyond the "talk" stage must be done.

I have a picnic every year at Bjorn Apiaries at honey comb farms in Dillsburg Pennsylvania. I have several beesource members attend, and have met a number of them the first time at this event. All beesource memebers are always welcome. 

Joel, I think the one who dreams these things should just volunteer. Let me know when the first annual beesource extravaganza will be at your place. Just don't make it July 28th.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

After typing the past comments, I realized that some were actually thinking of a convention for like 4 days. My comments may not apply, but I'll leave as posted for perhaps some consideration in other areas.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

As the Youngbloods said:

"Come on people now, smile on your brother
everybody get together, try to love one another right now."

I'm all for members here planning an event. Someone with that gift would have to take it on. George and I will host the Tailgater table.

- Barry


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

For a 4 day convention, what are we talking...

Lodging arrangements (paid by individuals, but some logistical support would be needed)

Vendor participation?

A structured program to include instructors/speakers (fees, costs?)

Support equipment, video, display equipment.

Hive and apiary availability?

A place large enough to accomadate?

Associated costs, liability, other???

Mentors or host guests for our international beesource members. Would we have volunteers to take in a few foriegners, pick them up at the airport, provide lodging and food?


I think for a 4 day event, a panal of volunteers, with the organizational skills, the personal financial support, time, and other traits would be needed. Maybe we can ask for volunteers at this point. If we can not get past that, I see little chance of it going further.

The question of making money has also been brought up. Should this be a free event, a charge to cover costs, or a money making venture?

Lets go people....who are the ones with deep pockets? Jim, Keith seems to be looking for a booming financial windfall this year, what about barry, bruce seems to be rolling in the money with all that Bt sales,....  

What if Barry had a "wall of support" showing those with a financial contribution to an event like this? Sell advertisement space in a program. (more volunteer time and labor?)

I'll sign up Joel as the first one. Who's next...


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Bjorn is next  .


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

For starters I'll set up a poll to get an idea of how many people are willing to come, how far they would travel. (I'd be willing to drive and a haul 4 or 5 other people with me and drive a good distance.

I'm going to try to pick potential areas near one of the larger bee sales companies because it may at least allow us to get a good tour of a facility. I'll look towards the midwest since that would be fair for travel.

We need some people who are willing to put on the education part.

Possible instructors;
Bjorn- PA inspector, breeding ferals, running a viabble commercial operation, course on disease recognition???

MB, Dennis, - Small cell

Keith Jarrett- A year in the life of a Commericial beekeeper.

Jim F-Would you willing to put a 2 hour lecture together?

We have some good educational resources here, who's willing to do the class instruction.

There are few of here on the NY Penn border close enough to get together once a month for a couple of months to get this organized. Who's volunteering? I know Peggjam will, Bjorn and Joe W are pretty close, I've been meaning to get together with a new member from Owego NY. Barry, we could loop you in by E-mail.

We are likely talking about planning in 2006 and doing it in early 2007 if there's enough interest.

Those willing to serve on the planning committee both local and remote please E-mail be @

[email protected]


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Perhaps the Beesource convention could be piggybacked onto an existing state or national convention. Organizing a first-time successful event is a major project. Existing conventions already have nearly everything we need except for the socializing aspect. If we could figure out a way to incorporate that aspect by putting everyone in the same hotel and hosting a separate event or two it might be a way to gauge the participation level before launching a separate event.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

<We are likely talking about planning in 2006 and doing it in early 2007 if there's enough interest.>

Ah, time travel. I'm definitly in.


----------



## kc in wv (Feb 1, 2006)

I was about to suggest working with another convention when I read coyote's post. What is they say about great minds?








Seting up a booth or having a social at one of the conventions would be a good way to start.

Heartland Apicultural Society will have their 2008 convention at Marshall University in Huntington, WV July 2008 

Eastern Apicultural Society has their convention at University of Delaware in Newark, Delaware in August 2007

I am sure that other Apicultural Societies are having conventions soon


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

>Eastern Apicultural Society has their convention at University of Delaware in Newark, Delaware in August 2007
That sounds good. Then I could attend...since I'll be there anyway. Otherwise, anytime during bee season is out.

>What I Smoke has a Sting to it

Down to Seeds and Stems Again, Too?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Maybe SABA should have a beesource minimeeting at the spring meeting. Is that in April Mike?

What do you mean, too?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

SABA (Southern Adirondack Beekeepers Association)is in March, isn't it?...at NYUAlbany. I'm not going to be able to attend this year. I'm attending too many meetings, and giving talks. Just can't do one more.


----------



## kc in wv (Feb 1, 2006)

>>Down to Seeds and Stems Again, Too? 
Michael 







No legs, wings and stingers


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

>George and I will host the Tailgater table.

I am honored. Unless of course you're talking about another George, then I'm relieved


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

{Ah, time travel. I'm definitly in.}

Well fine then, you know what I mean!!!!








Just for that I propse we have it at Coyotes' house!

The idea of piggybacking isn't an outside idea but I think we have a much different group here than I saw at ABF. Yes there were quite a few poor cousins like me there but there also was alot of the hob knob 3,000 bid on the beeswax sculpture, clases that were focused on mainstream beekeeping and although the EAS instucted classes were exceptional the other left me feeling kind of half full at the all you can eat buffett.

Barry is there a way we can do a contact/invitation to poll to the membership as a whole? I'm certain many who watch from the sidelines and some who have been absent for awhile might be interested.

I think the the idea (from tailgater table) of doing the classes based on threads here would be an exceptional idea.

[ January 12, 2007, 04:12 PM: Message edited by: Joel ]


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm pretty much "smack dab in the middle of the country". You could all come here...


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

MB we could do a BeeSource version of Woodstock on your farm!


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I like the MB farm idea...... You're all
welcome here as well.


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

Bushstock


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Featuring MB and his band Smallcell and the Busy Bee Girls   . 

I think it was mentioned before of this wonderful band  .


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

barry sezs:
As the Youngbloods said:
"Come on people now, smile on your brother
everybody get together, try to love one another right now."

tecumseh replies:
darn barry that is really old school.

I just returned from doing a one day (very long day) drive by at the abf. ran into janet and frank selling stuff there. for certain most of those kinds of meeting are typically designed for the larger commercial concern.

but the real value (at least for me) is in making
contacts and sharing information of folks that are doing the same thing, sharing the same concerns as yourself. plus you can pick up a tid pit of information from the science folks from time to time. 

for example: I ran into a chemist from my alma mater (how about them gators?) who has worked on developing a lure for the shb.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Well as an "adjunct" event idea, there's the International Mead Festival each year here in CO. Honey tastings, mead of course, etc. Then there's the fun of babysitting the non-acclimated flatlanders who had what they thought was "jusht a couple drinksh" at altitiude  . Send the significant other and kids on up to ski so the beeks can be geeks in private!


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

We could all take a Carribean cruise, I've got a mother in-law who could set it all up for us. She is a cruise agent that specializes in large groups like musicians that take fan cruises and things of that nature.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

I'd probably be up for something like this provided the cost didn't get out of hand and the travel isn't too extensive. 

The idea of inviting vendors is a great one if there is enough participation. 

It would take a fairly big committment to put something like this together. Just for the record, I'm very unorganized, screw things up, habitually procrastinate, and .... I'll think of something else....


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

"Just for the record, I'm very unorganized, screw things up, habitually procrastinate, and .... I'll think of something else...."

Just the kind of person we're looking for to get this shingding put together  .


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh and did I mention... My wife will kill me if I take on anymore responsibilities..... Did that work?


----------



## Doug Virginia (Dec 11, 2006)

I'll bring the mead!!! Got thirty gallons brewing


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

MB, we could make it a bee powow! I'm thinking tipi's on the Nebreska Prarie in February!?

{Oh and did I mention... My wife will kill me if I take on anymore responsibilities}

Dan and that's our problem how ? I always learned if you want to get something done give it to a busy person! I believe we could convince her to reduce the action to a mild beating if some good shoppping was included in the trip!  

I'm going to get to work on this. Probably run some polls to get some idea of (if) the interest is there and what/where/when we want to do this.

{I'll bring the mead!!! Got thirty gallons brewing}

That should double the attendance all by itself

[ January 14, 2007, 09:30 AM: Message edited by: Joel ]


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

There will be costs involved with all this
for sure. Perhaps a small registration fee?
May not need be more than $5, but no one
should be out of pocket on this.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Perhaps vendors could assist with some of the fees in addition to a small registration charge. In any case, I'm sure travel and accommodation will cost most of us more than anything else.


----------



## Focus on Bees (Mar 6, 2006)

I think its a great idea


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

I've got the 1st. poll up, well give it a couple of days to see how much interest there is then we'll move to step #2.

Planning and committees-great fun!


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey Joel, where's the Poel?


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

http://www.beesource.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=2;t=007035


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>MB, we could make it a bee powow! I'm thinking tipi's on the Nebreska Prarie in February!?

A tipi is quite comfortable in February on the plains. Most of the time there is one pitched in my back yard. Bring enough and we'll have a camp here.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Yo.... Mr Moderator..... how about putting
this thread and the poll at the top for a
month or two????


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

See Joel that whole shopping thing is a terrible idea. I'll be spending all the money with the vendors if we get any. You bring the cash for her to shop on and I'll take the mild beating!


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

{Yo.... Mr Moderator..... how about putting
this thread and the poll at the top for a
month or two????}

And if it's not too much to ask some poor excuse for a beekeepr put the poll in 101, it should be in forum as well.(who did that anyway?)


----------



## pahvantpiper (Apr 25, 2006)

Just got back from the AHPA convention last night. What a blast! Just wish more of you had been there. Lots of great things happening in our industry, a lot of scarry things to. I think the Beesource convention will be a great success.

-Rob Bliss


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm all about camping. Never tried a Tipi in Febuary though.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Love tipis, but when I sleep in them, especially in cold weather, I get awakened every few minutes by spiders exploring the nose, ear, eyelid. They never bother me camping (I usually bivvy or just use a ground roll); must be they like the winter shelter as much as we do







. No bites yet fortunately, but I'll roll onto one of 'em one of these times.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Tipis? Nebraska? In the winter? Uh, I'd like to change my vote.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Tipis? Nebraska? In the winter?

There are enough hotels in the Lincoln (20 miles from my house) to accommodate 80,000 husker fans on game day and even more in Omaha (30 miles from my house). I think we can find you a nice warm room.


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

ANother option might be to get a corporate sponsor. I was thinking maybe Dadant, and let them host it, maybe in Kentucky?


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Or Mann Lake in Hackensack, Minn. Incredible
northern lake country.

But I still vote for MB's farm. Truly a 
centrally located spot.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Are you kidding me. MB said it was like 12 degrees below at his place this morning....


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Only 12 below???? Toasty compared to here.
Finally warming up though. 18 above now.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Yes it was -12 F this morning. But last week it was almost 50 F.







You just have to time it right...


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Hah! We finally got some snow in Vermont. Temps to 
-15 tonight, and wind chills -25 to -35. Skiing was excellent today...best day of the year...at least in the east. Excellent, but cold! Any skiiers wanna try Smuggs, Jay, or Sutton, Quebec? Bring nose protection. 
Who can take time off in the warm months, anway


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

{Or Mann Lake in Hackensack}

Then we'd have to drag Mr. Fisher kicking and screaming then wouldn't we. At this point though all options are open.

-12F yes, when you get about 50 people in a large tipi with a small fire and a few candles and someone with the gift of story is orating about a subject of common interest (say for example bees) the atmosphere inside is quite warm and inviting!

Look for poll #2 tonight


----------



## 2rubes (Apr 28, 2005)

Count me in as a vendor, I would love to be able to attend the talks as well. W.A.S. meeting had their vendors in the conference rooms. Eric Mussen would have us vendors stop talking and take our seats. It was great. 
At the Oregon Conferences, it was set up that I could run back and forth and attend seminars. That was wonderful.
At the ABF, it was very expensive, both to be a vendor and attend the seminars. I reluctantly didn't sign up for the seminars and once I got there, realized I couldn't do both. There was no way I could be in all places. They had two or three talks going at the same time. 
I have a power point on SBB's, Powdered Sugar and Drone Brood managment that I would be happy to present if you need additional speakers. 
It was great to put faces with the names. Great meeting Tecumesh and Frank. I bought plastic drawn out small cell foundation from Fannie & Max of Supercell and looking forward to trying it out. Talked to large operations using powdered sugar sucessfully, the largest, 800 hives owned by Franz Yorky of Snowflake Apiaries (he designed neat queen cages for breeding). And I met Joe Graham, Nick Dadant and Larry Connors. 
Having a Beesource conference is a great idea.
Janet


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Janet......... I would love to see your
presentation. Look forward to it.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

I'd like that too Janet. You could also do a little discussion on your dipping set-up for any hot-paraffin dipper wanna-bees!


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Janet,
Please click on the link below, hit our e-mail link and contact me about being a vendor.
Thanks

[ January 17, 2007, 07:39 AM: Message edited by: Joel ]


----------



## 2rubes (Apr 28, 2005)

Yes, the dipping tank. On our last dip, over 300 boards, Mike set up an air blower and the heat went way up. Our temps went up to close to 400 degress and the first time, we had to turn it down. 
Oh, I should be posting this on the hardware column. We are still traveling back to California. Spent 2 days to get out of Texas, dodging that big chilly storm. 
And we're packing up for today. I'll get to that tomorrow am. 
Yes, that would be great, showing the dipping and all the bee stuff we do. I'm in.
J


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Janet.... I'm interested in hearing about your airblower set up... I'm still having trouble getting mine up to 325 deg. 300 is easy. Beyond that is tough.


----------



## pahvantpiper (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm not a vendor but am a dairy farmer and would be happy to donate all the cheese for every meal and/or snack you might have at the convention.

Also, what sort of entertainment are you planning? I bet you could find some talent among our ranks. I'd be willing to take a few minutes and pipe a little (I don't use the name pahvantpiper for nothing).

-Rob

[ January 18, 2007, 10:41 AM: Message edited by: pahvantpiper ]


----------



## ikeepbees (Mar 8, 2003)

It's probable that Walt Wright would be willing to do a presentation on his techniques, if the distance isn't too great. I will mention this to him.


----------



## Rob Mountain (Dec 8, 2003)

I have planned and organized my fair share of conferences, and I am willing to offer the two days before the HAS meeting that will be held in Frankfort, Kentucky, on July 12th, 13th and 14th 2007, for a Beesource Conference. So we would be looking at July 10th and 11th. 

The venue will be Kentucky State University and I can get it at no cost to the meeting. Dorm accommodation and meals has already been arranged and could accommodate the date change. This goes for all AV equipment as well. The cost for dorm accommodation and meals is incredibly reasonable. There will be a large number of vendors from all over the US and I am sure that none of them would mind arriving two days earlier. I am sure that this will be the same with most of the speakers. Mike Bush was a great hit at the HAS meeting year before last and I am sure that whoever puts together the program for the Beesource meeting will find many good speakers and presenters in our members. We will also be able to make use of the Bee Yard on campus for practical demonstrations. 

If at all possible I would like Barry to be involved in all of this. I am also more that willing to serve on a committee. Just talking about this wont make it happen  Steps need to be taken. I will be willing to organize a special Queen Rearing class including I.I.

The state of Kentucky has a good number of Beesource members, and I have had offers to help with the conference organization. 

If anyone is interested in this offer please let me know as soon as possible.

Best number to contact me on is 502 848 0000.


----------



## Rob Mountain (Dec 8, 2003)

[ January 21, 2007, 01:41 PM: Message edited by: Rob Mountain ]


----------



## Rob Mountain (Dec 8, 2003)

[ January 21, 2007, 01:42 PM: Message edited by: Rob Mountain ]


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks Rob.......


Thanks Rob.........


Thanks Rob.........


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey Rob
>>>Just got back from the AHPA convention<<<
We were there too, sorry we didn't meet. Next year we will have to have a Beesource meet place and time.
I had the flu so missed most of it but John managed to catch much.
Sheri


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

I suggest that Rob's offer be given serious consideration. Date certain, reasonable accomodations, speakers and vendors, etc. 

If I were the lead dog I'd call it good and start on the details.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

It sounds good to me. I would rather it
be more in the center of the country, but
this would work. Gonna be a hot one though.

If this becomes an annual event perhaps
alternating coasts each year. Kentucky
then Oregon or Nevada for example.

Tough to get "any respect" here in the 
Midwest.


----------



## jms (Dec 28, 2006)

Rob's idea sounds like a great way to get this thing off the ground this year. Since he has experience and can piggyback with the HAS, sounds like a match made in heaven to me.


----------



## jms (Dec 28, 2006)

Rob's idea sounds like a great way to get this thing off the ground this year. Since he has experience and can piggyback with the HAS, sounds like a match made in heaven to me.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

I was going to second jms's motion, but I see he has already seconded it.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

July in Kentucky must be hot and humid??


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Not for those of us traveling north...
















Sounds like the ideal situation to me.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Rob's is the place I had in mind since Barry suggested it.

I think the location is excellent, How many folks can get 2 or 3 days off in the middle of the week?? Is this going to be a problem?


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

I vote for Rob's suggestion too. I like all the ideas, would love to hear from Michael Bush and Walt Wright and everyone else.

Also there should be a talent show one night. Or a sing along. I will bring my guitar.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Also there should be a talent show one night. Or a sing along. I will bring my guitar.

If I'm driving, so will I. If I'm flying, I'll have to see. Maybe one of my old ones...

Will there be any bee hives?


----------



## Rob Mountain (Dec 8, 2003)

Yes there will be a bee yard set up for HAS


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Piggyback with HAS this July sounds like a great idea to me! I'm in! I was going to try to hit HAS anyway. Sounds like cheap accomodations etc... I can't think of a better time or way to do a 1st time shot at this thing!

Thanks for the offer Rob


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

>If I'm driving, so will I. If I'm flying, I'll have to see. Maybe one of my old ones...

MB if you fly I can bring an extra guitar


----------



## pahvantpiper (Apr 25, 2006)

Sheri,

I thought in another post months ago you mentioned the AHPA. I looked at every name tag I could and didn't see yours or any other name I recognized from Beesource. I sure met a ton of beekeepers though, from here and abroad. Maybe next year.

Rob Bliss


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm bringing my guitar then so we will be a Mariachi band at that point, what kind of music should I be practicing.

Now we need some Harmonicas!

I spoke with Rob at length today and need to digest this thing for a day or two and then I'll get back on this.


----------



## kc in wv (Feb 1, 2006)

>>July in Kentucky must be hot and humid??

Frankfort is a very pretty place when things are in bloom


----------



## jms (Dec 28, 2006)

Whats the next step to make this thing official?


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Well if you have all the players for Mariachi, you should go with it. Now a Mexican tuba player, that would really make it.


----------



## mcgator (May 21, 2006)

What's a Mexican tuba look like? I've got a trumpet, but its not Mexican.

[ January 31, 2007, 08:04 PM: Message edited by: mcgator ]


----------



## Rob Mountain (Dec 8, 2003)

I am having a meeting with the HAS executive on Friday night. What should I tell them about a Beesource meeting?

One thing interesting is that we are going to be streaming the HAS conference to the HAS web site during the conference. I think that we could also do this for a Beesource conference.

Please lets take this seriously. We are going to need more action and less talking. Conferences dont just happen.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Its just an ordinary tuba, but the Mexicans have a variety of Polka that I am fond of.


----------



## jms (Dec 28, 2006)

Rob,

Can you post a list of things that need to be done? I'm all about helping, but I have now idea what you need!!!!


----------



## jms (Dec 28, 2006)

Rob,

Can you post a list of things that need to be done? I'm all about helping, but I have no idea what you need!!!!


----------



## jms (Dec 28, 2006)

Sorry guys, I'll stop pressing the "add reply" button 27 times....


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Hang tight jms. I think we are going to aim for the original 2008 date, I'm waiting to hear back from Barry.


----------



## Rob Mountain (Dec 8, 2003)

Thanks Joel - Please keep me in touch. Would you still want to combine it with HAS?

jms - Let's do lunch sometime this week.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

After reviewing the Frankfort Poll I went back and read all the posts, reviewed the E-mails and traded some correspondence with Barry.

The conclusion is there is not enough interest in doing it this year (22 positive responses). I have a great deal of information at this point and will work with the current volunteers and soon to be draftees and get a rough draft of a program and timing. I will suggest it will still be in Frankfort and Rob's Dadant outlet will be a key part of our convention. I heard loud and clear that many folks are more interested in a get together that is focused on our friendships here and what we have to share as a group and not outside speakers who may have a PHD in beekeeping.

Once this is finished I'll throw up a web site for everone's input and we'll adjust things from there.

Thanks to everyone for their input, I'll do my best to put something together that will be worthwhile and memorable. Most of all I look forward to meeting you all!


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

"soon to be draftees"

When'd they bring the draft back  , I know i've been out of touch lately..but....  .


----------



## db_land (Aug 29, 2003)

For 2007 how about a web based series of lectures/demos using some net meeting/training software? IMO network approach would be more in line with what Beesource is all about anyway. It would require attendees to have broadband access. Lectures/demos could be taped, archived and later streamed to whoever (I know Barry would need a bigger server, more disks). With all the computer geeks we have on beesource, we should be able to work out the logistics. Wouldn't it be great to see a live checker-boarding demo by Walt? Or a couple of video taped removals by Iddee? Small cell in action by MB?


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Wouldn't it be great to have broadband access?  

Oh wait... alot of the rest of you probably do! I'm probably in the minority. Once again the minority is being discriminated against.... 

(just kidding)


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Hey Peggyjam, wipe that smile off your face! Guess who lives nearby and is number one on my list?!!!!


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Joel said:


> After reviewing the Frankfort Poll I went back and read all the posts, reviewed the E-mails and traded some correspondence with Barry.
> 
> The conclusion is there is not enough interest in doing it this year (22 positive responses). I have a great deal of information at this point and will work with the current volunteers and soon to be draftees and get a rough draft of a program and timing. I will suggest it will still be in Frankfort and Rob's Dadant outlet will be a key part of our convention. I heard loud and clear that many folks are more interested in a get together that is focused on our friendships here and what we have to share as a group and not outside speakers who may have a PHD in beekeeping.
> 
> ...


How is the planning for 2008 coming along?


----------



## Albert (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey folks,

Let me know if there's anything I can do to help. I may or may not be able to get to a particular area, but I'll do what I can to help!

Regards,
Albert


----------

